

FilterByData jQuery Plugin: Select by HTML5 Data Attr Value - dcneiner
http://www.elijahmanor.com/2011/07/filterbydata-jquery-plugin.html

======
jonathansampson
Awesome, man. I can't say how many times I've found myself in the same
situation. Nice solution, and happy to see there's something I can use in the
future instead of writing and rewriting the same/similar logic.

~~~
elijahmanor
Thanks... yeah I'm also working on a selector filter to do partial matches on
html5 data attribute names.

So if you have data-mytype & data-mytyphoon you can match both of them with
one selector doing a starts with type syntax.

The idea is similar to the attribute selectors native in jQuery. I should be
posting it soon.

